# Made some Mead



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

Okay, it is official... I am insane.

For christmas I got a Mr. Beer home brew kit and have made some really good beers.... A West Coast Pale Ale that is light and citrusy and a High Country Canadian Draft which is mellow and nice.

This got me thinking about mead.... I have always been a little curious about it and I do make my own strawberry vodka, peach vodka and blueberry vodka....

Yesterday I got the urge to make mead bad enough I went to the local brewery supply store and bought 2- 6 gallon carbouys, and all of the equipment to make, rack, ferment and store mead.... 

I ended up making these two recipes:

Joes Ancient Orange Cinnamon Clove Mead and Chocolate Mead

The chocolate mead is my own variation of the Lady Bridget version here: http://www.ladybridget.com/m/chocmead.html and a few other recipes.... 

The biggest issue with the chocolate meads is that they take 1-2 years to be mellow and good and not bitter from the cocoa.... So just like a wine, I will have no clue if it is good for a LONG, LONG time.... They also call for back sweetning where you add honey or sugar after fermentation, I used a yeast that stops fermenting at around 14% ABV, so there should be plenty of honey left.... 

If you want to read my recipes, check out my blog in my signature and feel free to leave comments...


----------



## oregonbeek (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll have to keep following your bee blog. Looks good so far


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks. The mead posts will be few and far between (for obvious mead aging times). As you can see I try to keep it up to date as much as possible.


----------

